# Updated Charmander Pictures!



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

Haven't posted in a while so here's some new pictures of him! I'll be more active from now on again!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Very cute face - looks very inquisitive!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

He's a sweetheart!


----------



## Meker (Nov 8, 2010)

Cuute! He's adorable!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

He's growing up into a very handsome boy! Love that expressive face. :smile:


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

aww- how old is he now?


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you guys. 
He is 4 months old.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

> http://i51.tinypic.com/eo9r6.jpg
> http://i51.tinypic.com/30cbqsp.jpg


I wish I could dilate my eye's like crazy whenever I found something interesting.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

He's adorable. Reminds me of a young Samson


----------



## thenakedorchid (Sep 15, 2010)

CHARRR!!!

I LOVE the ones with the huge dilated Puss in Boots eyes! So cute!


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you guys again!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

*covers ninja's ears* He might be the cutest kitten EVER! SQUEE! I just love orange kitties!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh wow!!! He has gotten so big for four months. He's still cute as ever.


----------

